# Gone



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

???

As in leaving


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Or as in the Last I'll see you thread is gone?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

will not just let me post a a pic...


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Really WR... thats what happened , how else should it be phrased?

There was no profanity in that post , just a example spelling out the context.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

See ya HD... The hits just keep on coming.

I really do not think wr cares. I asked the same thing in a PM, but I'll not keep dinner a'waiting on a reply.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

The member in question, who's comment was deleted, used an emoji no profane words were used. The emoji has been with us and allowed to be used for several years and is not considered and never has been considered out of line for a very long time.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Shine said:


> See ya HD... The hits just keep on coming.
> 
> I really do not think wr cares. I asked the same thing in a PM, but I'll not keep dinner a'waiting on a reply.


Check your inbox.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Sometimes peace of mind is important. Hope to see you again. 

I have never been on a thread while it was being deleted. I was on the last one about this topic and kept getting kicked back screen by screen till I found myself on the general chat main menu. Still don't know why it was deleted, it seemed a valid discussion. My guess this may go the same way. 

Have you ever read the comments on Zero Hedge? This place is tame in comparison. I have never seen a post here that made me want to bother to try to find out how to report it to anyone.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Cite the profane word here please, I believe there is a a thing called intent.

anyone who saw the emoticon post could fill in the blank.

Sorry to say most 5 year olds as well.

And really why have the emoticon when it can be abused so.

a curse is a curse when its directed towards someone.

to swear is just in poor taste.

Honest questions seeking honest answers.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I just did a few searches for vulgarity replacements...

Quite rife IMHO... but they all still stand.

still view-able. 

Seems to be a hard and fast rule.

So I'm going to call this Black eye 101.

Fall out support what ever.

Many of these posts are read long before being deleted.

Once seen well, cant be unseen.

and some of us do screen capture.

JS


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

a few years ago it was not deleting like they are doing now, several hot topics, site went down and you lost the previous days post.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Folks,

Please bear in mind that for over a decade admin has allowed use of the  icon provided that adequate ambiguity existed with its use to keep the content at a PG rating

A number of replies posted today here in GC however are using variants of vulgarities in the list of dirty words prohibited by the FCC for broadcast.

As those words and variants exceed the HT profanity limits, I have suggested in our mod review discussion that those profanity bomb variants be infracted.

So if some of you receive infractions from myself or the other mods tasked with monitoring GC and the related RPs during our mod review discussion over the next few days of the RPs we have received please remember here on HT abbreviations and substitution symbol or spacing dodge around of profanity bombs rate the same as the bomb words themselves.

I you catch yourself tempted to post gutter language, don't abbreviate or use dollar signs or such. Please use the  icon and adequate ambiguity around it to offer that PG interpretation along with whatever others some of the dirtier minds might consider.

Participants of HT don't like receiving infractions and we mods prefer not issuing them however if the violation in our collective mod perspective qualifies for an infraction , one of us will issue it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Shine said:


> See ya HD... The hits just keep on coming.
> 
> I really do not think wr cares. I asked the same thing in a PM, but I'll not keep dinner a'waiting on a reply.


I ain't going no where. This was my homage to Jolly.

Thanks for jumping in the pool.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Shrek said:


> Folks,
> 
> Please bear in mind that for over a decade admin has allowed use of the  icon provided that adequate ambiguity existed with its use to keep the content at a PG rating
> 
> ...


The person in question used it in the following fashion:

[deleted]

This was allow to fly.

The quoted comment that she replied to was something to the intent of "you didn't deserve that" and "he is not here now" - this was deleted as an "Insulted another member" and her post was deleted as "Quoted deleted comment"

Show us, please the fair and balanced result of this post. I flagged that thread early on as one thread who's only intent was to vilify Christians - crickets... not even a PM. Re-read the first post and see if it is not a disgustingly disguised ruse to attack the Christians on this site. Not a single person stood in support of the person who's site that she used to do this. If this is the kind of thing that is to be allowed on this site, I may as well follow Jolly and HD, disgusting and childish.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Shrek said:


> Folks,
> 
> Please bear in mind that for over a decade admin has allowed use of the  icon provided that adequate ambiguity existed with its use to keep the content at a PG rating
> 
> ...



still works as a insult and against rules.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

again intent!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

can I put b and s together. 

did I already step over the lines?

is WTH permitted.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Shine said:


> The person in question used it in the following fashion:
> 
> you
> 
> ...


That is incorrect. The post actually said 'emoji'; and your second sentence.

When I went to school, a semi colon creates a separation of concepts.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I didn't get a chance to post on Jolly's thread before it was deleted. It had 7 pages of posts in a few hours. 

I came here originally to get info because I had just moved to the boonies and there were many things this city kid had not experienced before. I am still here because sometimes I can give advice on issues about homesteading and inject a bit of humor in a too serious world. IMHO this should still be the main thrust of this forum.

I do enjoy reading the news on politics and general chat. A different perspective from the main stream media. Occasionally I will post on an argument about a subject I care about but I don't think this should be as big a part of the forum as it is. 

I try to remember that all the folks posting on here, myself included, have opinions but they don't mean spit in the real world. This just seems to be a place for most people to rant. Some want to troll and say things that stir up others. I try not to waste my time with these folks.

Some really good people left this forum when the big shakeup occurred. I miss their wisdom and advice. There has been more disruptive people since the new rules and way more deleted posts than before. Most of the deleted posts have been by one moderator. Don't know the reason for this. I'm probably going to be put on double secret probation for saying so. The words Robin Williams said when playing Adrian Cronauer imitating Gomer Pyle probable apply here too.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

HDRider said:


> I ain't going no where. *This was my homage to Jolly*.
> 
> Thanks for jumping in the pool.


Why?

I don't get it. :shrug:

You know just as well as everyone else does that Jolly willingly said goodbye to HT but he hasn't gone away and is over at Tom's place posting back and forth with you and your HT friends over there.

So why say you're paying homage to him here when the guy hasn't gone anywhere and nobody has lost touch with him? If you feel it's worthy to pay homage to him for saying goodbye to HT then why not pay homage to him over at Tom's place instead where he'll see and respond to it and the whole bunch of you can discuss it amongst yourselves there? 

For that matter, if you feel it's so worthy of giving homage because someone decided to leave HT then why don't you leave too and then he and your friends can pay homage to you too and all pat yourselves on the backs - over there.

Why stir the pot here and try to get other people involved and worked up?

Doesn't make sense, just seems really petty and immature to me.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Man, oh man, it sure feels like elementary school around here lately with all the apparent 12 year olds stirring the pot, posting swan songs to say unecessary goodbyes to people when they aren't really going away, complaining and snivelling about stupid stuff and trying to make up silly profanities.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Nimrod said:


> I didn't get a chance to post on Jolly's thread before it was deleted. It had 7 pages of posts in a few hours.
> 
> I came here originally to get info because I had just moved to the boonies and there were many things this city kid had not experienced before. I am still here because sometimes I can give advice on issues about homesteading and inject a bit of humor in a too serious world. IMHO this should still be the main thrust of this forum.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't really post much here (compared to other trade forums I frequent) but I do watch what goes on here. I may not agree with this or that one on certain things but if I can glean just one tidbit of info from that person then it makes me richer. 

I am just as stubborn as anyone here and will stand my ground. But even here I will never say anything here that I wouldn't say to their face in a crowd or privately. I learned a long time ago you can learn something even from an idiot. Now I am not saying that anyone here is that idiot. Just saying that learning comes from everywhere. Opinions are personal and should be treated as such. 

Sometimes even if I am in the heat of "battle" I learn to change my perspective some. Sometimes not. But even if I never agree with someone on here I still like to consider them as family. Black sheep maybe lol but family nonetheless.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Shine said:


> The person in question used it in the following fashion:
> 
> [deleted]
> 
> ...


 I am aware of it and have suggested that the poster be infracted for inappropriate content based on content as I will be reporting your reposting of the same context as part of the mod review discussion of this issue.

After the meltdown we mods accepted input from members on revision to site operations and we worked as many suggestions into the meltdown recovery.

Unfortunately we have found members of all levels of political correctness
and/or self proclaimed easily offended trying to play staff and the compromises the participants asked for to muddy the board here in often limit dancing passive aggressive style.

I don't care if people are politically right , left or anarchist or so thin skinned that a gauze wrapped 3rd degree burn victim in comparison is as callused as a bass player's plank spanking fingers, if I see an infraction offense I will clean it if a first offense and warn the offender or cast my one vote of the four mods on this board to infract if they have already received a warning.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

wr said:


> That is incorrect. The post actually said 'emoji'; and your second sentence.
> 
> When I went to school, a semi colon creates a separation of concepts.


a semi colon? What? I swear there isn't anyone who thinks that didn't say "bleep you" and your second sentence" who can help it if someone doesn't know how to use a semi colon? I mean, translate that if I'm wrong. "...and your second sentence" ?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Fennick said:


> Why?
> 
> I don't get it. :shrug:
> 
> ...


What's Tom's place? Are talking about the board started by those that fled the flagellation? If so, I haven't joined them. 

Obviously this thread makes you uncomfortable. Good. Many see what is happening here at HT. Some are stating it. Hats off to them and Jolly.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> What's Tom's place? Are talking about the board started by those that fled the flagellation? If so, I haven't joined them.
> 
> Obviously this thread makes you uncomfortable. Good. Many see what is happening here at HT. Some are stating it. Hats off to them and Jolly.


Does staying here and continuing to post mean you're self-flagellating?


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

HAHA- Im may have to find toms place it sounds like It could catch on.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Fennick said:


> Why?
> 
> I don't get it. :shrug:
> 
> ...


Actually you are getting things pretty much upon the nail head. From time to time there are always one or more sub factions of the HT diversified group dynamic mix that chooses to passive aggressively rile up other facets of the HT group demographic or feign personal offense as they go to other message board locations, many which are near identical to our offerings hereto privately rant and rail of how things are done here and how they will be different.

Usually within to two to five months the less ulterior motivated of those who go elsewhere tend to return after realizing that the private board the line dancing malcontents have gone to has turned into a more totalitarian type environment tolerating less diverse interactions than we do here.

On a number of occasions when some have returned , I have received apologies from hem for believing those who invited them away with promise of more free for all environment but when they were found to be not as bitter toward HT as the leaders of the exodus they found themselves being truly attacked in the private not HT but made to look like HT destination.

As I said. after a few weeks to a couple months after a subculture exodus we always see a good portion of the least disruptive participants return.

Some say the promise of less HT style "be nice and tolerate the other views as fairly as we can" approach went totally to the extreme and they were banished from the new site as it progressively go more intolerant and added more rules.

One returning participant a few years ago old me in their apology upon heir quiet return that the private exodus group had went into a cyber version of Lord of the Flies in under a month.

We have never claimed to have the perfect approach here. All we have offered is the promise that we do our best to accommodate as many subcultures that comprise the diverse demographic that has always been a factor of HT.

As much of the demographic mix and play nice and accept other views applies here on pubic boards, it applies more among the moderators and all boards with higher degree of activity have at least two mods of opposing views who must use mod review discussion to address reported issues with the widest perspective possible.

As we mods have our real life existences also. our discussions , moderation reviews and often infraction levying may take us 3 to 5 days to complete.

Here on GC and Politics we have so many participants of their particular polarized view who spend 95to 98 percent of their HT activity only on these two boards pot stirring and reporting others instead of only two mods we have four moderators of sufficiently different view to provide the widest perspective we can. The larger board mod staff has resulted in mod reviews leaning more toward the 5 day range instead of 3 day.

Since the meltdown we have done our best to include input from all the subcultures of the site demographic while maintaining the personal bias free transparency that suffered in the time before the meltdown.

Some may hate the mods and accuse some of being biased. The reality is yes everyone has a degree of bias however we mods admit that we are all of different perspective and strive to agree on compromises most fair to all who participate .

Compromise by definition is an agreement all can accept while none are completely satisfied. It's not a utopia in any direction but it's not a total dystopia either and most with acceptable online maturity find it tolerable.

Those who can't tolerate what we offer here are welcome to try to pursue their vision of utopia elsewhere and we welcome back those who decide that we here at HT weren't that bad after all and as the demographic here changes we do our best to allow the site to fairly reflect the demographic changes and it has worked pretty good for almost 14 years.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Woolieface said:


> a semi colon? What? I swear there isn't anyone who thinks that didn't say "bleep you" and your second sentence" who can help it if someone doesn't know how to use a semi colon? I mean, translate that if I'm wrong. "...and your second sentence" ?


She totally said "badword you".
*After what was said to her, after what she had shared; I would have said the same thing.......*
But it definitely meant "badword you." 
I don't care what the punctuation was.
Anyone who read it know that is exactly what she meant.
Again.
After the cruel comment made to her that provoked the "badword you"?
I would have said the same thing.....

ETA: I was told, by the Mod, that "implied" insults don't count.
It has to be "you are stupid" to be considered a personal insult/attack.....
You can use all the pretty flowery words you want to say "you are stupid"......but you cannot come right out and say "you are stupid"
Same goes w/ the 'implied' "badword you."
PER the mod's explaination to me, this "implied" "badword you," should be ok.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

M5farm said:


> HAHA- Im may have to find toms place it sounds like It could catch on.


That is funny as I heard you have been there for a couple of weeks already.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> She totally said "badword you".
> *After what was said to her, after what she had shared; I would have said the same thing.......*
> But it definitely meant "badword you."
> I don't care what the punctuation was.
> ...



I do not remember it as you are seeing it. I remember Jolly replying to her statement about her travesties that "she did not deserve what happened and that "he" was not here" or words to that effect. Then she comes up with that, and yes, I read it the same as you for that part...


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

painterswife said:


> That is funny as I heard you have been there for a couple of weeks already.




I can assure you I do not belong to any board called "Toms Place" Its is also refreshing to know That I'm being talked about in private. If yall could only see my face you would also have me in your Dreams. :hysterical:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> She totally said "badword you".
> *After what was said to her, after what she had shared; I would have said the same thing.......*
> But it definitely meant "badword you."
> I don't care what the punctuation was.
> ...


I did say "censored smilie for bad word". I would have said the *actual word*, and many other "bad words", in real life to the same statement. I admit it, and never said I didn't. For exactly the reason you have explained, but in a better way that I could. Thank you. 

I very carefully used an approved smilie, and very carefully worded my response. I still think it was within the rules, but I will refrain from doing it again.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

painterswife said:


> That is funny as I heard you have been there for a couple of weeks already.


Sorry but that is a bit creepy. Why would anyone be interested others internet activity.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

no really said:


> Sorry but that is a bit creepy. Why would anyone be interested others internet activity.


Stalker ????


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

no really said:


> Sorry but that is a bit creepy. Why would anyone be interested others internet activity.


Its ok, Ive been the topic of conversation for a lot of folks since 1967. It a burden I have to bare.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Curiosity?? Why do some lurk on the "forum that shall not be named"?


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

IDK know why people lurk. If I go to a forum of interest I join it and post on it. I have nothing to hide .


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Curiosity?? Why do some lurk on the "forum that shall not be named"?



Why would some care? I'll go one further I joined that forum..


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Shine said:


> I do not remember it as you are seeing it. I remember Jolly replying to her statement about her travesties that "she did not deserve what happened and that "he" was not here" or words to that effect. Then she comes up with that, and yes, I read it the same as you for that part...


You aren't even remembering who I said it to correctly. It was oldshep, not Jolly. 

Be like Elsa, you might be happier, that is if you want to be...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Curiosity?? Why do some lurk on the "forum that shall not be named"?



Willow's forum or is there another?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

no really said:


> Sorry but that is a bit creepy. Why would anyone be interested others internet activity.


Why does it keep getting mentioned here? Why do I get PM's from other members here telling me about it? Why do we get swan songs from people going there?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> Why would some care? I'll go one further I joined that forum..


Do you post? If not, you're lurking, correct?

ETA: I'm not saying that lurking is necessarily bad but don't call out someone else for something you do.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> Willow's forum or is there another?


Yes, Willow and Numb's forum.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I lurked at Tom's place, so what ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> I did say "censored smilie for bad word". I would have said the *actual word*, and many other "bad words", in real life to the same statement. I admit it, and never said I didn't. For exactly the reason you have explained, but in a better way that I could. Thank you.
> 
> I very carefully used an approved smilie, and very carefully worded my response. I still think it was within the rules, but I will refrain from doing it again.


AND based upon what a Mod told me, via PM, your 'approved smiley' paired with the word "you" this 'implied expression' SHOULD have been ok.
"implied language" in previous threads to insinuate someone is 'stupid' was completely ok and I was admonished in a PM from a mod for being upset that someone 'implied' I was stupid, that until they said "you are stupid" implying with well chosen words is totally ok.

So I see a double standard for you, Pixie......YOU got hosed for doing the same thing someone else did and it was ok.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> I lurked at Tom's place, so what ?


Are you saying that lurking is "creepy" or "stalking"?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Do you post? If not, you're lurking, correct?
> 
> ETA: I'm not saying that lurking is necessarily bad but don't call out someone else for something you do.


Yep, I post why?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Can someone please explain to me what a "swans song" is?
Thank you


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Can someone please explain to me what a "swans song" is?
> Thank you


"swan song
noun
a person's final public performance or professional activity before retirement.
"he has decided to make this tour his swan song" "


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> Yep, I post why?


I don't think we're talking about the same forum... but that's not the point. The point is that lurking (which many people do) isn't creepy or stalking.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> Are you saying that lurking is "creepy" or "stalking"?


I'm saying I've been there and lurked, you put a name on it.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't think we're talking about the same forum... but that's not the point. The point is that lurking (which many people do) isn't creepy or stalking.


The odd part of it is bringing it up to someone who is at the other forum. Kind like I know what you did last night.:heh:


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Sometimes I'm just too lazy to post, or not in the mood, or have nothing of value to contribute at the moment. I always like to speed read posts. Is attempted humor a value?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> The odd part of it is bringing it up to someone who is at the other forum. Kind like I know what you did last night.:heh:


I saw it as "you and I both know you're not telling the truth" but it's a small thing, and only matters if the first person cares about being thought honest.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

no really said:


> The odd part of it is bringing it up to someone who is at the other forum. Kind like I know what you did last night.:heh:


People talk and those people at the new forum have been trying to play sly and talking here about that forum. Like it is some big special secret that they hint about while inviting their friends. It is very entertaining to see them play games instead of just coming out and talking about it.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

its just as entertaining as watching the "groupies" gang up and attack the conservatives. You can count on 3 or 4 posters to attack any thread in GC that does not fit in their liberal box.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

M5farm said:


> its just as entertaining as watching the "groupies" gang up and attack the conservatives. You can count on 3 or 4 posters to attack any thread in GC that does not fit in their liberal box.


You don't think that the conservatives don't do the same thing? The only difference now is that what you call groupies don't get banned because they are on the wrong team. Glad you are entertained. You will have something to talk about and gloat about at the new forum.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Curiosity?? Why do some lurk on the "forum that shall not be named"?


Is that the mysterious "Tom's place" others referred to?


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

painterswife said:


> You don't think that the conservatives don't do the same thing? *The only difference now is that what you call groupies don't get banned because they are on the wrong team*. Glad you are entertained. You will have something to talk about and gloat about at the new forum.


SO your saying that Bias IS Prevalent and Acknowledged.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I lurk at Melissa's place also


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm also an individual and not part of a team. To me, both sides look foolish arguing back and forth.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

M5farm said:


> SO your saying that Bias IS Prevalent and Acknowledged.


You have a bias, I have a bias. I acknowledge that.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

painterswife said:


> You have a bias, I have a bias. I acknowledge that.


That's true but YOU stated the conservatives get banned for their beliefs. Do I need to copy and past that again?? That's a double standard or profiling or being a bigot. you can choose what you prefer to be called.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

HDRider said:


> What's Tom's place? Are talking about the board started by those that fled the flagellation? If so, I haven't joined them.
> 
> Obviously this thread makes you uncomfortable. Good. Many see what is happening here at HT. Some are stating it. Hats off to them and Jolly.


You are batting 1,000. My hats off to you and others that have had their eyes and ears open for quite some time.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bret said:


> Sometimes I'm just too lazy to post, or not in the mood, or have nothing of value to contribute at the moment. I always like to speed read posts. Is attempted humor a value?


Highly prized. Very valuable and sorely lacking.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

M5farm said:


> That's true but YOU stated the conservatives get banned for their beliefs. Do I need to copy and past that again?? That's a double standard or profiling or being a bigot. you can choose what you prefer to be called.


No I did not state that.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

M5farm said:


> That's true but *YOU stated the conservatives get banned for their beliefs*.
> 
> *Do I need to copy and past that again?? *
> 
> That's a double standard or profiling or being a bigot. you can choose what you prefer to be called.


Please do, because I can't find where she said that at all


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

painterswife said:


> You don't think that the conservatives don't do the same thing? The only difference now is that what you call groupies don't get banned because they are on the wrong team. Glad you are entertained. You will have something to talk about and gloat about at the new forum.



Yea you kinda Did.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Please do, because I can't find where she said that at all


You want to pick apart everything else people post but you have your blinders on when its the HOME TEAM.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

M5farm said:


> Yea you kinda Did.


"groupies" gang up and attack the conservatives."

How did you get that the groupies ( your word ) are conservatives? Are you assuming for spin or misreading your own posts?


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> ETA: I was told, by the Mod, that "implied" insults don't count.
> It has to be "you are stupid" to be considered a personal insult/attack.....
> You can use all the pretty flowery words you want to say "you are stupid"......but you cannot come right out and say "you are stupid"
> Same goes w/ the 'implied' "badword you."
> PER the mod's explaination to me, this "implied" "badword you," should be ok.


But I have seen dozens of Perceived "insults" deleted.... that's even more ambiguous than blatantly implied.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

M5farm said:


> its just as entertaining as watching the "groupies" gang up and attack the conservatives. You can count on 3 or 4 posters to attack any thread in GC that does not fit in their liberal box.



*its just as entertaining as watching the "groupies" gang up and attack the conservatives*. This statement refers to the 3 or 4 people that show up to any post I or a select others post and start trying to derail the thread or make it fit their agenda. 


*You can count on 3 or 4 posters to attack any thread in GC that does not fit in their liberal box*
What name should I refer to yall as ??? Liberal Mafia, Socialist justice, Antichristian defamation league, atheist anonymous Or The religion of nothingness ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Woolieface said:


> But I have seen dozens of Perceived "insults" deleted.... that's even more ambiguous than blatantly implied.


I am sure you are telling the truth Woolie......but I'm speaking from my personal experience, with a Mod......


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I have nothing to add I just wanted to get a post in before the thread was locked. I usually don't get the chance.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

M5farm said:


> *its just as entertaining as watching the "groupies" gang up and attack the conservatives*. This statement refers to the 3 or 4 people that show up to any post I or a select others post and start trying to derail the thread or make it fit their agenda.
> 
> 
> *You can count on 3 or 4 posters to attack any thread in GC that does not fit in their liberal box*
> What name should I refer to yall as ??? Liberal Mafia, Socialist justice, Antichristian defamation league, atheist anonymous Or The religion of nothingness ?


How about you treat each person as an individual. We may have some things we agree on but not all.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

M5farm said:


> Yea you kinda Did.


That doesn't say "conservatives get banned" at all



> You want to pick apart everything else people post but you have your blinders on when its the HOME TEAM.


Don't try to make it about me.
Stick to what was posted, which in your case was incorrect



> Originally Posted by M5farm View Post
> That's true but YOU stated the conservatives get banned for their beliefs.


What was really stated:


> The only difference now is that what you call groupies don't get banned because they are on the wrong team.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Coped and saved and emailed to join the rest of the best of before cleaned or deleted... contact me if you want a copy.
It's amazed me how the is only a he said she said...but one I learned the select all copy to person email..I have proof.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That doesn't say "conservatives get banned" at all
> 
> 
> Don't try to make it about me.
> ...


I used to word groupies to describe the liberal faction ON THIS BOARD. 

"what you call groupies" what I call groupies are the liberals 


"groupies don't get banned" that would imply liberals

" banned because they are on the wrong team." The team she is referring to is the liberal team and they don't get banned 

Not making it about you COACH. But its your team, You gotta take the losses with the wins.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

kasilofhome said:


> Coped and saved and emailed to join the rest of the best of before cleaned or deleted... contact me if you want a copy.
> It's amazed me how the is only a he said she said...but one I learned the select all copy to person email..I have proof.


Could you translate all that?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

M5farm said:


> I used to word groupies to describe the liberal faction ON THIS BOARD.
> 
> "what you call groupies" what I call groupies are the liberals
> 
> ...


Liberals don't get banned anymore for just being liberals. But you knew what I meant.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

M5 wasn't on at HT at the time when liberals were banned simply for being liberals, so I think his interpretation stems from not having that context in place.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am 100% NOT liberal.......but Tiempo is right.
That was extreme.
Now, things have swung to the other extreme.

I just wish we could find the middle ground.
There are so many great things to be learned here.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

No, had the super mod not up and shut the sock revival the ad where the socks plead and left it up people like me could have I don't know post copies of the sweet talk from you, as both you and the puppet. 

The gnashing of teeth over such banning was false. But the purest spoke and boom. Maybe you are right it was just liberal behaviour.

Burning rioting looting shooting occupying .... liberal that is what is currently liberal behaviour.. 

Now, non liberals are not supported by other non liberals when the attempt to riot.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

M5farm said:


> I used to word groupies to describe the liberal faction ON THIS BOARD.
> 
> "what you call groupies" what I call groupies are the liberals
> 
> ...


I see lots of spinning and diversion there, but that has nothing to do with *what you said*, which was false.



> Originally Posted by M5farm View Post
> That's true but YOU stated the conservatives get banned for their beliefs.


Don't waste your effort on the long winded explanations, because I understood it all the first time around


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

You are not allowed to say "spin". It's a personal insult, and your post will be deleted......
I have the PM from the Mod saying so......


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Tiempo said:


> M5 wasn't on at HT at the time when liberals were banned simply for being liberals, so I think his interpretation stems from not having that context in place.


So there is now way for that person to have been viewing not a member.

Reality blow your belief out the door. Many watch month and years be for joining.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> So there is now way for that person to have been viewing not a member.
> 
> Reality blow your belief out the door. Many watch month and years be for joining.


So your saying that M5farm very well could have know exactly what I meant. I agree


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

kasilofhome said:


> No, had the super mod not up and shut the sock revival the ad where the socks plead and left it up people like me could have I don't know post copies of the sweet talk from you, as both you and the puppet.
> 
> The gnashing of teeth over such banning was false. But the purest spoke and boom. Maybe you are right it was just liberal behaviour.
> 
> ...


Really drawing some outlandish comparisons there...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I am 100% NOT liberal.......but Tiempo is right.
> That was extreme.
> *Now, things have swung to the other extreme.*
> 
> ...


I disagree about swinging to the other extreme.

No one is getting posts deleted for anything other than their own words and intent, and no one is fooling anyone by playing the poor, put upon, innocent victims.

Stop the incessant whining and learn some self control
(Not you personally, Laura.
That's to everyone)


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Could you translate all that?


Yes I can


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Is that the mysterious "Tom's place" others referred to?


No, I was referring to Willow and Numb's forum. Tom's place, I can't remember the real name, is a new one.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

I can tell you for a fact I was not around back "in the day" you can look at my join date and see when I found this forum. I am only speaking too what I see happening now.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

My gosh, Y'all are having a meltdown.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> You are not allowed to say "spin". It's a personal insult, and your post will be deleted......
> I have the PM from the Mod saying so......


This is an insult if you tell someone to sit on it and spin?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nimrod said:


> This is an insult if you tell someone to sit on it and spin?


I'd say context means everything


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

wiscto said:


> Really drawing some outlandish comparisons there...


Really forgot the way blood was extracted from the CEO here... the language used. The racist statements to him... classy


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

kasilofhome said:


> Really forgot the way blood was extracted from the CEO here... the language used. The racist statements to him... classy


Am I the CEO? Explain to me how racism and blood made it into this post of yours.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Reality and having read the thread with posts to the CEO here.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

kasilofhome said:


> Reality and having read the thread with posts to the CEO here.


Reality...from your perspective. Doesn't sound accurate to me.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

wiscto said:


> Reality...from your perspective. Doesn't sound accurate to me.


Really... no one mocked the CEO of carbon :icecream:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

They were edited PM's and I did not reveal WHO the pm was from.......

THE GIST IS THIS a mod deleted my post that said "spin spin spin" (I said it in a quoted reply to BFF) and said it deleted and was deemed a personal insult.

BFF just said "spin" and his post stands.

Why?

Because I said it 3 x and he said it 1.
Because I said it to HIM and he is favored
Because I said it and I am not favored?

What?
What is it?


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

kasilofhome said:


> Really... no one mocked the CEO of carbon :icecream:


There's a CEO of carbon?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> They were edited PM's and I did not reveal WHO the pm was from.......
> 
> THE GIST IS THIS a mod deleted my post that said "spin spin spin" and said it was a personal insult.
> 
> ...


*Context* matters
It's not just about random words


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

You cannot post people's PMs on the pages.. edited, attributed or not.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Where is that in writing...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> *Context* matters
> It's not just about random words


OH NO it doesn't and I HAVE another email from the same mod SAYING that unless a person says "YOU ARE STUPID" you can call someone stupid in pretty flowery words, you can imply someone is stupid; BUT YOU MAY NOT say "you are stupid"

MORE THAN ONE person saw the post, saw the OP's well chosen words to call me stupid, had the SAME question I had, yet I was told by a mod that unless they come right out and say it......context and implication was not a reason to delete.

I'd show that PM but it will get deleted.

So yeah, that's what folks are revved up about.

One person can say "spin" and it's not a problem
One person says "spin spin spin" (and both were in the same context) and they are deleted.

The "be nice" rule is a nice broad rule that leaves a lot to the mods discression, as it should, but if you infract, delete, etc one member for the word "spin" then the next member that says it should ALSO be infracted, deleted, etc.

That's not how it's going down......


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Tiempo said:


> You cannot post people's PMs on the pages.. edited, attributed or not.


I am sorry. I thought by editing and not revealing the sender it would not be a 'privacy issue'.
I only did so to 'prove' I am not making up what I say.

I apologize.
Folks are just gonna have to take me at my word.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> They were edited PM's and I did not reveal WHO the pm was from.......
> 
> THE GIST IS THIS a mod deleted my post that said "spin spin spin" (I said it in a quoted reply to BFF) and said it deleted and was deemed a personal insult.
> 
> ...


I went back and read BFF's comment, the context seems to be in the same vein. I am very confused at this point what is acceptable and what isn't. It makes any sort of communication not worth the effort.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

no really said:


> I went back and read BFF's comment, the context seems to be in the same vein. I am very confused at this point what is acceptable and what isn't. It makes any sort of communication not worth the effort.


Right.
When he and I both said "spin" it was the same context.

The poster we were addressing, was 'spinning' what was said (yeah, in print, for all to see) into something it was not.

The difference is I said it to BFF, got deleted for an insult.
He said it, and it's ok. His post still stands. Post 88, this thread.

So are you or are you not allowed to point out another person 'spinning'?
Cause I was deleted for an insult.
His post still stands.
Same context.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I disagree about swinging to the other extreme.
> 
> No one is getting posts deleted for anything other than their own words and *intent*, and no one is fooling anyone by playing the poor, put upon, innocent victims.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I do not think that one person can truly know another's intent. This has been proven with you misunderstanding my posts, so, now, somehow there are people that absolutely understand the intent of others through the written word? Amazing.


----------

